# Prop failure, this one will make your sphincter tingle



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2007)

Scary to watch, glad it turned out okay.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0txEC0Rhdg_


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 28, 2007)

wow.. I've flown in a Lance Air a couple times... 

It's cool the pilot in the vid enough momentum to taxi off the runway..

question..

when a prop fails like that, the engine must rev from the lack of resistance..

I'm sure SOP is to cut the engine... but if you don't, how long do u have until the engine flames and flies apart?


.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know, but if you noticed once that prop went bang, there was a huge vibration that stopped when the engine stopped. I would say the prop was substantially out of balance after the failure. I would think the only way to regain control of the airplane at that point would be to shut the engine down.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant just imagine the pistons ready to burst out of the block without a prop...

nasty stuff... that is a training tape for keeping a cool head!

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Its hard to say whether he had an engine failure after the prop went south or did he shut it down, but you could see the way the thing was vibrating - no fun. Immediately he pitched up - traded altitude for airspeed and was able to dead stick in with no problem.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool as could be...my tape of this incident would have to be edited for mumbled swear words...


----------

